# Fund Drive: Adopt A Pothole for Nodak Outdoors



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

After much discussion, we're ready to start raising funds to join the Delta Waterfowl "Adopt A Pothole" program and sponsor the wetlands in the name of "NodakOutdoors.com" :beer: .

Landowners involved with Adopt-A-Pothole accept a 10-year lease agreement not to clear, cultivate, drain, burn, spray, graze, or hay the uplands and wetlands within the contract area. Areas surrounding wetlands are often sown to Dense Nesting Cover (DNC). See the Delta web site for additional details on this program: http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/ddp/aap.html

We've talked to the people at Delta and we do have choices as to the location. We've tentatively talked about getting a location near Devils Lake, but once all donations are received, maybe everyone who contributed can vote from a list of various locations.

Here are the different levels they offer:
One Acre Pothole $125 
Two Acre Pothole $250 
Wetland Complex $500

This is a great chance for Residents and Non-Residents to work together in the name of habitat conservation. Let's challenge ourselves with the goal of getting to the $500 Wetland Complex level. All individuals who donate at least $25 will receive a 1 year membership in Delta Waterfowl

We'd like to receive all donations by May 31, 2003. 100% of the money raised will go to Delta Waterfowl, so nobody on this site has a vested interest other than to protect wetland habitat. Please forward this to anybody that you think could be a potential contributor.

Please send donations to (make check payable to Delta Waterfowl):
Tim Morris
3662 Evergreen Rd NE
Fargo, ND 58102


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Check will be in the mail tomorrow :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

If you wish to remain anonomous, or use your handle, or real name is up to you. (tmorrie is sworn to secrecy) :wink:

He will need your snail mail address to receive a newsletter - Hat & Decal (maybe we can get a duck call out of the deal too ???)

Send $25 - $50 -$100 or more (any amount)

You do not have to be from NoDak to participate in this Great project

You can even pay by Credit Card http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/ddp/aap/d ... onate.html

I wonder does anyone have lands with potholes they could / should get enrolled in Deltas Adopt A Pothole Program ??? It sure would be a great way for the land owner to make some $$$ & hopefully keep their lands open for Hunting & see some improvements done to help waterfowl at the same time ???

I'm hoping we can get together & do some volunteer work on our potholes. This could be a way to proactively help North Dakotas wetlands stay open to all. (Improve Access) ???

Hopefully many others around the State will do the same - Delta is really a GREAT Program.

Thank You !!! :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thank you Tim for getting this going!

I'll send a check out today.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

For anyone who donates at least $25, I'll throw in a free Nodak Outdoors membership for a year.

$25 you get a Delta Membership (plus hat and decal), a Nodak Outdoors Membership, and your money goes towards habitat that you can physically see.

We're still shy of our goal, and could use some more donations.

Thanks.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Tim:

Look for a check from California. Since there is no such thing as a free lunch  , all I ask is that some pictures of the NodakOutdoors adopt-a-pothole area are posted at some point 8) .

Cheers!

-Ryan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll drive out there and take pictures, map to the pothole, etc.

It'll be for everyone to enjoy.

:beer:


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

I've never donated to Delta, might as well start now. My check is in the mail today.

Can I ask how much as been raised so far?


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks ChrisP. So far I've received 5 checks totalling $250, with our goal of getting at least $500 to get a "wetland complex".

Each donation we've received has been very generous, but the volume isn't nearly as high as we expected. Come on guys, we still have until May 31 which is our self imposed deadline.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Lets list the names - & the total

Maybe it will help reach our goal for a complex ???

How about a raffle ??? I got a 4 year old 1/2 yellow lab 1/2 golden retriver that hates water - (but has a fansastic nose) & would really love to hunt squirls :roll: - Nicest pet a person could have  Anyone want a ticket on her ???


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

So where are we at ???

Has anyone heard from Delta ???

I get the feeling they don't want to have a close connection between potholes & donars ???

Ken did you ever get any answers to your questions ???


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

I received a nice collection of checks last week, I'll provide a total dollar update tonight when I get home.

I haven't talked to Jim lately. The questions I saw asked were pretty broad and it might make sense to compile a list of questions we have, so we can organize them. Jim informed us that they do have a couple locations near Devils Lake that will be a possibility.

I wouldn't say they don't want a close connection between potholes and donors. Since they haven't actually received the funds from us, there probably isn't much else he can provide at this time.

I'll be sending the money to Delta on 6/1, so time is running out if you still plan on sending a donation.

Please send donations to (make check payable to Delta Waterfowl): 
Tim Morris 
3662 Evergreen Rd NE 
Fargo, ND 58102


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

So far we've received 10 checks for a total of $450. Just 50 more bucks to get to our goal and sponsor a wetland complex in the Nodak Outdoors name. Come on guys, let's get the checks in the mail so we can proudly support ND wetlands.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Fetch...Jim sent me an email last week and answered some of them.

He said...the potholes are 3-5 acres.He also said the landower has the right to post it and let whomever he wants to hunt or not hunt it.He also said they have some farmers in the DL area that would go with the program.
The one question he didn't answer was if an internet site could have a chapter.If not we would have to call it something.

Here is his phone number...1-877-667-5656....


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Ken W.

"The one question he didn't answer was if an internet site could have a chapter. If not we would have to call it something."

What do you mean by "If not we would have to call it something."?

Are you referring to the Chapter Name?

I talked to a guy last spring that had solicited members for a local Delta chapter. At that time he told me they had about a dozen guys interested and they would be having their first meeting last fall or winter. I don't think it ever happened, because I never received a call.

I'll call him to find out where the chapter stands, because it would make sense to see where that group stands, rather than starting over from scratch.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes...I guess we would have to come up with a name for the chapter.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

By the way the refugeforums is now pushing the same idea.There is a sticky on the main forum asking for donations as small as $1.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

I applaud you guys for doing this and I'm not trying to start anything. But I can't help but notice the hypocrisy in all of this. Lets see, a landowner can post his adopt a pothole land and do whatever he wants with it (as he should) lease it out, whatever and DU buys land, opens it to hunting and gets slammed for trying to sell it to someone who can do whatever he wants with it.

Seems like a double standard to me.

DISCLAIMER: I belong to both organizations and think they do excellant work.

f


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Your Spinning again on the DU point of view (But thats Normal) Lets leave the DU crap out of this

I think we should hold back this money until we hear who & where our pothole will be & how the landowner feels about all this

All in favor say I ???

especially in light of this Nelson county BS


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I haven't really looked at the details--how does Delta use the money? Do they just pay the owner not to drain the wetland or, do they use the money to restore/improve the wetland?


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

Fetch,

I disagree that I've spun anything. When you wade thru the BS on both sides, the bottom line is protecting wetlands, correct?

How does one differ from the other?

f


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think the reason people sent in money was that it was put towards habitat. Everyone has done so before any issue of whether or not the land would be open to hunting, so personally I don't think it'll matter either way. As long as the landowner retained the habitat for the term of the contract that's as far as this relationship goes.

My :2cents:

If you want to have a discussion on the difference between DU/Delta, please start it on another thread. I want to keep this open for informational purposes for the AAP.

Thanks.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I see Deltas new goals as a significant difference

I think many thought this was a good Idea if we had a relationship with the pothole owner (maybe do some volunteer work etc. to improve it) But if were just paying a landowner who leases his land, or is anti open hunting of non posted land - then I want a refund


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

We're waiting for a few last checks to trickle in, but we're definitely going to reach our $500 goal, congratualations to all who made it happen.

As far as the details on the pothole, landowner, etc. as Chris said this fund was started to help Delta protect waterfowl HABITAT. I also would hope that the pothole is not leased or closed to hunting, but also don't expect it to be a private Nodak Outdoors hunting area either.

Chris or myself will provide a detailed update later in the week.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

It was never intended to be a


> a private Nodak Outdoors hunting area either.


 :roll:

But the original idea was to work with a cooperative landowner (at least moderate) & then perhaps this could help us evolve into a online chapter (if possible) ???

But you seem to have taken over & now will just give it away - like any other chapter - I thought being were here, in the pothole region, we could do something special. To be honest - I would not give a dime to any landowner that would not be open to these ideas. Just to have him get money for nothing.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I kind of agree with Fetch.I'm not too crazy about doing this and then have it off limits.I don't intend to drive there and hunt it,but it would be nice to know it is open to hunting.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Trust me, I'm not trying to take anything over or give anything away. I'll put the final list of donors together and forward it to Chris.

In our earlier discussions with Jim Fisher at Delta, he mentioned that they have a few possible pothole projects in the Devils Lake region. Also I talked to Chris a couple days ago and he might have a potential project site in SE ND.

Once we have more information and a list of potential sites, we could have discussion or a vote among the contributors as to which site we should choose. Any other ideas of suggestions for choosing a site are welcomed.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Didn't the Delta site say they were expanding the program into Canada? If so, we could ask for a Canadian project and then we would know it wouldn't be leased out for hunting. It wouldn't be in our back yard though either.

I would be surprised if Delta is going to guarantee us that a ND complex wouldn't be posted/leased. But it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Quack...Jim told me in an email that the farmer has the right to do as he pleases about hunting rights.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Looks like we have four options:

1. Ask for a Manitoba project and know that it won't be leased out for hunting.

2. Ask for a ND project. No guarantee that the farmer won't lease it out, but at least it will be in our backyard.

3. Give all the checks back and forget about it.

4. Donate the money to the "Fetch for Governor" election fund.

I'm indifferent between #1 and #2.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I recieved an update from Delta.

The guy we need to contact is their waterfowl biologist at the Bismarck office.His name is:

Joel Brice
Box 3128
Bismarck,ND 58502

Phone...701-222-8857

I will be leaving for Sask. for a fishing trip tomorrow and won't be back till the 16th.No computer,phone,or TV.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Is this issue dead or are we just waiting for Ken's return?


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

We received the last couple checks today and we're at $525, way to go guys! I plan on sending the funds to Delta first thing next week. Here is the full list of donors who made it happen (Don't know all your "screen" names or I would have included them):

Chris Hustad
Doug Panchot
Tom Bair
Perry Thorvig
Nate Medhus
Keith Lieberg
Kory Lieberg
Chris Pezalla
Brent Ronning
Ken Weinzierl
Dan Levin
Ryan Henning
Jon Morris
Tim Morris

I talked to Joel Bice at the Delta office in Bismarck today. He's going to send us a list of over a dozen sites we can choose from. All the "Adopted" potholes in ND he's aware of aren't closed to hunting or "leased out", and the landowners appreciate the fact that waterfowl hunting interests are the main funding that lets them protect these wetlands.

Once we choose a location, Delta will officially designate the wetland complex in the "Nodak Outdoors" name. Great job to all that donated and I think we should make this a yearly fund drive effort at minimum, and beyond that have a goal of starting a Eastern ND/NW Minn. Delta chapter or join the Bismarck chapter that was recently started. I have the
contact name at Delta for starting a chapter, but if anyone with the Bismarck chapter or the proposed chapter in the Fargo/Moorhead area sees this, please post an update on your chapter to let us know how we
can get involved.

I was surprised that only 2 donations we're received from MN. (Perry & my brother) and none from WI. This tells me either they felt excluded by the ND resident group or they aren't that dedicated to protecting ND wetlands? All of us are looking for a quality hunt in ND whether it means a cap of 20K or unlimited non-residents, but I'd be interested to find out why more of the non-residents didn't contribute? Especially since Chris and several others on this site have been more than willing to help you plan and find a successful area to hunt and the fact that ND provides you with a very accessible waterfowl mecca to enjoy each fall. Don't get me wrong I know there's alot of MN. and WI. hunters that are already members of Delta and contribute to their programs, but I expected more..... Maybe next time we'll need to solicit funds on the MN DNR and Waterfowler.com sites.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Tim:

Wanted to give you a heartfelt thank you for initiating this fund drive and I am looking forward to seeing the Nodakoutdoors adopted complex. Also, a big thank you to all others that contributed.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I agree bioman, great work Tim.

Just goes to show that with a little bit of work, anything can be accomplished through these forums.

Thank you to everyone who donated!


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Actually, Fetch and Chris really initiated it and I just chipped in and helped organize things. Conservation of wildlife habitat like this is really what it's all about to me. I should have the list of possible pothole complexes in the next couple days.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Excellent Job Guys. Thanks for everyone pitching in. It'll be interesting to see the areas that are available.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Hi guys! It sounds like the eastern ND folks are really getting organized. I wanted to give an update on the Bismarck Delta chapter. We are called the Puddle Jumpers, and we have just set the date for our first-ever banquet. I put an announcement on the Wildlife Clubs page.

Our banquet is scheduled for August 19 at the Bismarck Amvets Club. The social starts at 5:30 pm and the dinner starts at 7 pm. A $40 ticket gets you a 1-year basic Delta membership and a dinner ticket. You can also buy a couples ticket or a sponsor-level upgrade.

We will have lots of raffles and door prizes. Also getting your ticket purchased by August 5 will put you in an early-bird raffle for a Winchester spotting scope.

Drop me a message or call the Delta office (1-888-987-3695) if you want a ticket. I am hopeful that we can use the event to build some Delta membership in North Dakota.

See you there,

BigDaddy


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

I received this response from Joel today. To all who donated why don't you think about these potential locations and we can have a vote or come to some other concensus as to which location we'll choose.

Hello Tim,

As promised during our last conversation, we currently have "wetland complexes" available near the towns of Warwick, Jamestown, Stanley, Esmond, Fessenden and Lehr...all in North Dakota.

I have yet to make direct contact with each landowner to hear of their views on hunting access. I would be very surprised to learn that any of the above contract lands would deny permission, post their land or lease to hunters. I will make contact with each landowner and get back to you. If your group finds a particular contract location of specific interest, please let me know.

We received the Nodak Outdoors checks today along with the included list of names. I personally am very impressed and appreciate everyone's support. Thanks to all!

I will be in touch. -Joel Brice
Joel S. Brice
Waterfowl Biologist
Delta Waterfowl Foundation
P.O. Box 3128
Bismarck, ND 58502
phone: 701-222-8857
toll free: 888-987-3695
fax: 701-223-4645
web: www.deltawaterfowl.org


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

A big thanks to Tim and all who contributed. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Do they allow hunting ???

Will they let us come there & improve the site ???

Do they hunt ???

Do they let anyone hunt ???

Can we or they contact them & ask some questions ???

If the one near Warwick - is who I think it is - he does not allow anyone to hunt but close friends & family & I'm not sure even that ???

It has been a Delta project for a long time - even the Fuge & the old TDB had it at one time.

I was asked to go & take pictures & inspect it. - It is awesome & that area produces alot of ducks - but they never -before or after- have allowed many, if any, to hunt. & they own a lot of prime wetlands. & I met with them several times & they knew I was one of the contributors - They seems shocked someone actually came to see it. & after a couple visits & asking to hunt some of their land they seemed less than thankful I was there or lived up here *???*

Is this in Nelson County ???

It would be nice to help & support someone who supports us - & hunters need to start being this way - on more & more of the things we do & purchase & donate to. I got some prime hunting lined up when I bought a new camper trailer this spring - I may never use it or go there - (in a heavily posted area) but I made it part of the final closer on the deal (thru several contacts on the purchase - when I was shopping around) This guy now rents his land & never gave it much thought who was using it or not - Left that up to the renter - But it gave me a opportunity to discuss what was happening in the region (Leasing & commercial & FB) & the politics of hunting in recent years. I was surprised he was mostly pro freelance - but had not gave it alot of thought. --- I don't think a lot of the actual owners know what has been happening in the last 10 years or less. He was more upset that it has caused such bad feelings between folks who used to be one & the same.

& I don't need another place to hunt - I have hunted that area for 30 years. & now mostly only hunt by boat.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

tmorrie said:


> As promised during our last conversation, we currently have "wetland complexes" available near the towns of Warwick, Jamestown, Stanley, Esmond, Fessenden and Lehr...all in North Dakota.


Wow...tough to choose from. They're all good areas.

When all the info is in, I'll setup a temporary forum where only donators can get access. I figure a poll seems the easiest and most logical, and in the event of a tie we'll have another poll on just those two. If anyone thinks they have a better method feel free to let me know.

Good work Tim.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

any update to this ???

Will I always be a guest ???


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Is it too late to donate??? I have gotten busy the past month and the drive completely slipped my mind. Hopefully it is not too late as I planned on contributing!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You can always donate, Delta is a good organization.

Since things went so well the first time around, I plan on doing this often...maybe twice/year? So you can hold off it you'd like until the next drive, probably this fall or winter.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

I plan on calling Joel Brice from Delta tommorow and get the final list of potential sites so that we can vote on them and get the site picked.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

I received a message from Joel on Friday, and he informed us that they don't pre-screen the landowners, but all of them are receptive to hunting.

Delta has a list of ND "wetland complexes" we can choose from near the following towns:
Esmond
Fessenden
Jamestown
Lehr
Stanley
Warwick

Chris, can you setup a page for all contributors to access to we can get a vote finished in the next couple weeks?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Poll has been setup to determine the location of the Nodak Outdoors Complex for Delta.

It is located in the "Delta AAP" forum in the very bottom of the Forum index. It is only available to the Delta contributors.

I would like to once more thank the following usernames for donating, and you're set up and ready to vote:

Doug Panchot
tb
Perry Thorvig
Fetch
ChrisP
Qwack
Ken W
tmorrie
bioman
djleye
----------------
The following people either don't have a username, or have a username that I'm not aware of. If you're on this list and don't have a username, you can quickly register here. If any of you are reading this and know someone on this list, please drop them a line to this post. YOU MUST EMAIL OR PM ME SO I CAN ADD YOU TO THE LIST. 
Again, I'd like to thank you for donating!

Nate Medhus (I know Nate and will contact him)
Kory Lieberg (Fetch... :wink: )
Jon Morris (tmorrie... :wink: )

This is the URL to forward to the above people if you know them. You can copy and paste the following line and it will take them directly to this post:

```
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=1810&start=47
```


----------

